

How Artificial Intelligence Can Predict Solar Flares - bsima
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/2014/12/12/forecasting-the-suns-fury-how-artificial-intelligence-can-predict-solar-flares/

======
bsima
Here's the paper that describes the actual algorithm:
[http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/2013SoPh..283..157A](http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/2013SoPh..283..157A)

~~~
bsima
Full text: [http://cl.ly/0x3n0Z0A3a0q](http://cl.ly/0x3n0Z0A3a0q)

